# Live coverage of the Apple event today



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or, if you prefer engadget:
http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/07/apple-ipad-3-liveblog/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

4G iPads showing up in the inventory 
http://gizmodo.com/5891291/4g-ipads-appear-before-announcement

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll be reading Engadget's live blog.  Woo hoo!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like they are calling the new iPad..."New iPad"?!  Pre-orders start today...available on March 16.  The online Apple store is updating!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

New iPad has a quad-core processor, Retina display, iSight camera (same camera set up as iPhone 4S), 1080p recording, voice dictation, 4G LTE.  10 hrs battery life, 9 hrs on 4G.  9.4mm thin, 1.4 lbs. Same pricing structure for wi-fi only as iPad 2--not sure about the 4G pricing in comparison to the iPad 2's 3G pricing.  iHavetohaveone.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Solid upgrade, but I'll stick with my iPad 2 as I don't need any of the extra stuff since I just use it mainly for reading PDFs and newspapers, checking my calendar, web surfing/e-mail etc.  I do video calls on it, but don't need an HD camera for that since Skype/facetime quality isn't great even with a nice webcam due to connection speeds.

4G is moot as I only need a wifi only tablet as I have my iPhone for on the go internet, and mainly use my iPad home and at the office and have WiFi both places.

But it's cool that they added all that and kept the pricing the same on the wifi models, and are keeping the iPad 2 around at a lower price.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I still have an ipad (first generation) and I have yet to see anything that would get me to upgrade to either the ipad 2 or 3.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

davidhburton said:


> I still have an ipad (first generation) and I have yet to see anything that would get me to upgrade to either the ipad 2 or 3.


+1

Still happy with my first generation iPad also. Nothing here that makes me want to say, "OMG, have to buy a new one!" Besides, where I'm at, we don't get 4G signals. I'm sometimes lucky to get the 3G.

BTW, did they say anything about upgrading the Mac Pro? I didn't seem to see anything yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At some point, I'll upgrade....but the iPad4 might be out by then.  I'm liking the camera that's going to be in the iPad3, but no urge to rush out and get it as I DO have good cameras....

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

davidhburton said:


> I still have an ipad (first generation) and I have yet to see anything that would get me to upgrade to either the ipad 2 or 3.


Yeah, my Girlfriend at the time got an iPad 1 at launch. I decided to wait as I knew that at the least I wanted a webcam for Skype in whatever tablet I got. Also got the benefit of more power (useful for some games etc.), thinner design and the smart cover that I love--I hated the iPad 1 Apple case. I just want something that protects the screen when in a bag as I love the sleek design and hate adding any bulk to it. I don't use it outside or have kids playing with it etc. so don't need much protection.

While I'd like the higher resolution screen, it's not enough to get me to hassle with selling my iPad 2 and upgrading. The other upgrades I don't have any use for. So I'll hold off and maybe upgrade to an iPad 4 or 5 if there are more notable improvements, or my battery is starting to not last as long by then etc.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok I'm dense (and they are going to prove how dense tomorrow when I have a brain MRI I'm sure) but does it have more of the specific memory that would keep it from crashing every few minutes like my original iPad does now?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The iPad two had twice the memory of the iPad one, so even upgrading to and iPad 2 would fix that problem for you. 

To your question, I haven't seen the amountnof RAm in the new iPad mentioned. But it will definitely be at least the 512mb of the iPad 2. The processor is upgraded again as well.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks I thoughts might be missing it completely ... On another forum someone pointed out that they thought it would be the same or more than the iPhone 4s has... 

I'm seriously considering it - and keeping my iPad 1 for cookbook/recipe collection and kitchen use (trying to come up with a way to leave it and see it when I want to - maybe a dropdown bookholder) right now I use an old touch for that. -- and getting the wifi only new iPad ... My iPad 1 could still be used if needed thru AT&T after hurricanes ....


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Just pre-ordered the new iPad.  I went with the white 32gb wi-fi model, which is the same model as my first gen (minus the white, of course).  

I'll be keeping my first gen and making my 4-yr-old the lucky recipient.  I'm tired of sharing.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a 64gb iPad one amd debating doing the 32gb wifi one - I would have 12gb free with that if I had everything I currently have on here - what would you all do? Go for more or go for the 32?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> New iPad has a quad-core processor, Retina display, iSight camera (same camera set up as iPhone 4S), 1080p recording, voice dictation, 4G LTE. 10 hrs battery life, 9 hrs on 4G. 9.4mm thin, 1.4 lbs. Same pricing structure for wi-fi only as iPad 2--not sure about the 4G pricing in comparison to the iPad 2's 3G pricing. iHavetohaveone.


To clarify a bit:

-it doesn't have a quad-core processor. It has the same dual-core CPU (possibly at a higher clock speed) as the iPad 2, packaged with a quad-core GPU (vs. the dual-core GPU in the original A5).
-it doesn't have the same camera as the iPhone 4S (5MP is not 8MP), but it DOES have the same optics--the 4S had a more sophisticated lens arrangement than the 4. But likely the camera itself is the same unit that's in the 4.
-pricing across the board is identical to the first two generations--$499 for the 16GB wifi, add $100 per capacity bump, $130 for cellular connectivity.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

rho said:


> Ok I'm dense (and they are going to prove how dense tomorrow when I have a brain MRI I'm sure) but does it have more of the specific memory that would keep it from crashing every few minutes like my original iPad does now?


as mooshie said, there's no way it will have less than the 512MB that's in the iPad2/iPhone4/iPhone4s. However, there was a moment in the keynote when they were talking about gaming, where they said it had more memory and graphics capability than the PS3 or Xbox 360. PS3 has 256MB, so we can ignore that. But the Xbox 360 has 512MB. This to me implies that the iPad now has at least 768MB, or more likely 1GB, of RAM.

And given that--in my experience--app crashes overall have gone down by 75% in the switch between the first and second gen, while app crashes due to low memory condition have dropped by at least 95%, I think you'll be very pleased with the upgrade (but you would have been quite happy with an iPad2 upgrade as well).


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks - I hit order this morning - went with the 64 wifi.  My old one will go to the kitchen for recipes/cookbooks, shopping lists, and occasional tv when cooking.... Looking for a drop down book holder/shelf thing so it can live right there.  It should be great for that use because I will take everything else off it.  The kicker was crashing 4 times in about an hour this morning.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

They make a refrigerator magnet case for the iPad I think.  That may fit your needs.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> They make a refrigerator magnet case for the iPad I think. That may fit your needs.


Thanks I'll look it up


----------

